# 73rd Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards is gonna be here, I think.........
http://www.tiltedkilt.com/


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my!!!!!!!

SMOKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: 

I mean.... smoking is fun....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

There is a link to the new Clearwater location.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

All right Stan.... that was just plain mean!!! Not only are you guys lucky enough to be able to have LSB events outdoors in the winter, but now you feel the need to rub our faces in the snow.... :wink:

Looks like very cool place.... 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

So THAT'S what the young fellas call it? Snow? :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I was just thinking that Brian the Barbarian should attend this LSB and let us know just how authentic this place is... :???:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We've got Graham here, are very own Scottish bastard!:wink:
NONE of the girls have accents! :sad:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> NONE of the girls have accents! :sad:


LOL! There is something about an accent, isn't there.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

This Wednesday, fellas. Suppose to be 65 degrees, with a 40% chance of rain. Think we've got 10 or so. Hopefully, our "historian" will be there with a camera?!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Hopefully, our "historian" will be there with a camera?!


thats me.....  

Count me in.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another GREAT evening!!!!! Way to go STAN!!!!

http://imageshack.us







http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

*OH!!!!! yes....... forgot..... There were some lazy bastards smoking cigars....... too......... *



Stan - looking the WRONG WAY!!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us

*A very VERY HAPPY.... Frank! *

Not that it matters... but there ARE a few cigars in this photo...... :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey CM, did you get 'em to play your bag pipes???? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> Hey CM, did you get 'em to play your bag pipes???? :lol:


hahaha..... I saw what you posted, before you changed it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

No... i didn't have time to show all seven....... I'd need more than 2 hours.... ya know.... 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I guess thats where it will be for now on huh :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

All we kept saying to one another was, "The boys SURE would like THIS place!" :shock: 
Nice job, Michael. You guys realise he goes home and stays up late to get these pix up for all of us the next day?!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Man, you guys sure have it rough down there! Place looks like it's an Scottish version of Hooters :lol: Thanks for the pics Michael!

*edited for Stan's correction


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> All we kept saying to one another was, "The boys SURE would like THIS place!" :shock:
> Nice job, Michael. You guys realise he goes home and stays up late to get these pix up for all of us the next day?!


Looked like a good time there Bastards. Nice lungs. Good shots CM.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Vaughnna was our waitress............the "younger" one was Callie. It was her first day and she was in training.
The service was OUTSTANDING! Seriously.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn that would have been fun, thanks for the pics.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Excellent talent.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I went back there today for lunch too.....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I went back there today for lunch too.....


:bitchslap:

Show Off!!!

Was it better the 2nd time??????


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sit outside and smoke?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like a good time was had by all. Thanks for posting them CM.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Sit outside and smoke?


Nope... I was with a couple wholesalers.... talking business.... but looking else where... :lol: inside and they have DART BOARDS!!!!! So I know where you can find me a few nights a week.... :woohoo:

Ya know Tody... the shepards pie was crap. Had big old mushrooms everywhere.... so I got the shrimp basket.... it was bla. You could do better at the store. And the Chicken club last night was just another chicken sandwich.

BUT THE HONEYS!!!!!! Oh my,,,,,


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

cycleman goes there "for the food" he's going to keep going until "they run out of dishes to critique"


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL! Do does have a discriminating PALATE though.........:wink:
Frank said the Chili was good?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like a cool place. But there sure seemed to be a lot of Tramp Stamps... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ass Antlers!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Looks like a cool place. But there sure seemed to be a lot of Tramp Stamps... :lol:


Dont talk bad about the tramp stamps...... They make good targets :mrgreen:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Ass Antlers!


Stan said that at the dinner and I lmao!

I like most of them... some are just not pleasing to look at, but most are very sexy to me....

Yes... targets!!! :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

So, what did you have for lunch there today? :wink:


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 4, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Another GREAT evening!!!!! Way to go STAN!!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


----------

